# Where can I buy PVC boards for an enclosure?



## Cjskafish14 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi guys and gals, I'm getting ready to try and start plans for an enclosure, I am trying to price everything out. I'm looking into trying to build a PVC enclosure like my Animal Plastics T100 (8x4x4). Has anyone ordered PVC board off a specific website? Any ideas are appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## JoshD (Feb 28, 2019)

I recently went through this looking for material to build a snake rack. After a couple weeks and endless web searches / phone calls I ended up finding 4'x8' sheets of Centex at a sign company. It was an hr drive each way but worth it considering what it costs to ship a sheet to souther ca. I would check with sign companies in your area.


----------



## Edward Lotz (Apr 21, 2019)

I just saw that my local Home Depot has 0.5x4x8 sheets at 70 dollars per sheet. 

When using pvc sheets what do you use to frame out the enclosure? I didn’t see anything that looked like 2x2’s like you do in wood. I would like to have it all pvc. Any suggestions or are there plans I can get?


----------



## Cjskafish14 (Apr 21, 2019)

Edward Lotz said:


> I just saw that my local Home Depot has 0.5x4x8 sheets at 70 dollars per sheet.
> 
> When using pvc sheets what do you use to frame out the enclosure? I didn’t see anything that looked like 2x2’s like you do in wood. I would like to have it all pvc. Any suggestions or are there plans I can get?



I used sealed and waterproofed 2x4s and framed the middle, and sides, that’s about it.


----------

